# Hedgehog Eating Bedding?! HELP!!



## beckynaomi (Oct 3, 2017)

I just changed out my hedgehogs Carefresh litter for a fleece liner that I made, and I also changed the litter under his wheel to a recycled paper litter. As soon as I put him in he started to sniff around, then proceed to eat some of the litter?!
Is this ok or should I stop using the litter immediately?


----------



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

Most likely your hedgie is just curious, as hedgehogs do tend to explore with their mouth. That being said, it's probably fine unless it happens everyday, in that case you should proceed to switch litter.


----------

